# Old Ariens Auger Gear Case Repair



## lp20th (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a 1971 24” Ariens snow blower with a model 910995 snow thrower assembly. I am trying to repair the auger gear case. The roll pin holding the helicon gear to the front axle shattered. I am at the last stages of dis-assembly and it looks like I need to back the pinion shaft out of the gear case so I can then reinstall the front axle with the helicon gear re-attached to it into the gear case first then push the pinion shaft back in place engaging the gears. I have unscrewed and removed the adjustment plug. The adjustment plug provides the correct amount of load on the bearing assembly. Where I’m stuck is how to free the bearing assembly from the housing so I can slide the Pinion Shaft out of the way. On the inside of the housing is a snap ring holding that end of the bearing assembly in place. The auger side has nothing. Based on the assembly illustration it looks like with the way the bearing tapers are setup that I need to remove the snap ring and push the axle further in so I can access the bearing spacer and drive out its roll pin. But it also looks like the inside bearing cup will need to push out as well. Not sure if that will happen very easily. If all that can be removed then the bearing assembly parts can be slid off the pinion shaft and pinion shaft can be slide it out of the auger gear case. I am not having any luck getting the snap ring off. It’s in a very tight location. Does anyone have any tips on how to remove this? Also anyone know of a better way? Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Attached are some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

did you look at this thread it may help. I did not have to remove the snap ring. I went by this thread as I never pulled one before..http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...s-style-cast-iron-gear-case-dissassembly.html


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not positive but I did one some time ago and as I remember, you unscrew the retainer, then just yank the shaft and bearings out. I don't remember there being any trick to it. Looking at the diagram, it seems that way too.


----------



## lp20th (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you. No I did not see that thread. Some good pictures and descriptions there. I was confining my search to just my model number. 

Based on the description it looks like with some brute force it should pull out of the gear case. My concern is the bearing race will need to come with it which could potentially destroy the bearing and the race if you are using a lot of force.

Even better though I see a tip in that thread saying you can bang in the new roll pin by putting the punch through one of the drain/fill plug holes. I just did a quick check and it looks like it all lines up. If I can do it that way then the dis-assembly of the bearing assembly won't be necessary. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the bearing too much. They are tough. I'd clamp a BIG Vise Grips to the shaft and whack it with a hammer to try and draw the shaft/bearing out. Or you could put the shaft in a vise and hammer the housing with a block of wood. Try and keep the force straight.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Take good measurement of that bearing in case you would need to replace it. You should be able to find a substitute if the OEM part numbers lead to a dead end. A place like Berry Bearing can match it up based on measurements. Good luck! Nice machine too...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Those tapered roller bearings are common sizes. I replaced mine. I forget what the part number was right now though. Yes, easiest thing might be just put the new pin in through the plug hole. I would only mess with the pinion shaft if you are replacing the seal on it. That might prove difficult though, since it really should be removed from the impeller side. I did mine from the bearing side, but that ruined the bearings taking them apart.


----------



## lp20th (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is an update. I took the easier route, not disassembling the bearings. I was able to drive the roll pin back into the axle going through the fill plug. Nice and easy! Was doing great until I accidentally broke the bearing apart in back of the auger/impeller housing while assembling. Oh well, just ordered a replacement bearing.

This is my backup machine, 7 HP, 24". Great for smaller snow amounts and its narrower swath scrapes the driveway very clean. My main machine is a 1973 Ariens 8 HP, 32". Both great machines.

Thanks to all who responded, I appreciate all the info and advice.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you 'accidentally' broke the impeller bearing there must not have been anything left of it.


----------

